# Covers for Kindle Paperwhite???



## DD

Anxious to find out which companies will be making covers for the new Kindle Paperwhite 3G.  It is very slightly smaller than the Kindle Touch 3G.

Kindle Paperwhite:  6.7" x 4.6" x 0.36"

Kindle Touch 3G:  6.8" x 4.7" x 0.40"

If you see any covers other than the Amazon one, could you please post the info here?  Thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There are a bunch of them...let me get you a link...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here is the link and on the left you can specify which company's covers you want to see...

Brand
Marware (15)
Belkin (2)
Vera Bradley (4)
Jivo (4)
Lightwedge (3)
kate spade new york (5)
Amazon (5)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'd say, without much research, that anything that says it works for the prior Kindle and Kindle Touch -- the kind with elastic corners -- will hold the new PW kindle just fine.  It's just a skosh smaller than the Touch.


----------



## DD

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here is the link and on the left you can specify which company's covers you want to see...
> 
> Brand
> Marware (15)
> Belkin (2)
> Vera Bradley (4)
> Jivo (4)
> Lightwedge (3)
> kate spade new york (5)
> Amazon (5)
> 
> Betsy


Cool. Thank you, Betsy. I searched Amazon for Kindle Paperwhite covers and nothing came up!


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Hi!

Although we haven't posted official device compatibility yet, our covers for the Kindle 4 and Kindle Touch will also fit this device. You can see what we have available on our website here http://www.medgestore.com/products/kindletouch1/. If you have any questions about any of them, please let me know!


----------



## rm663

All my Kindles wear Oberon -- or nothing at all!  



Dave


----------



## patrickb

Oberon has gorgeous covers but still have that silly bungee cord restraint system.  Other manufacturers have far nicer looking ways of holding the kindle.  For the money I expect more.  I had an Oberon for my original K1 but haven't gone back to them since.


----------



## bordercollielady

All my current Oberons - I originally bought for Kindle 2 and  Kindle 3..  Crossing my fingers and toes - they will work for PW  (I have the bungees)..  wishful thinking probably.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bungee cord--silly?  *shrug*  It works well, and is easy to replace if something happens to it.  I still have my K1 cover and love it...

Betsy


----------



## bordercollielady

Hah!  Yes - i love my Bungees too!  I remember - once I took an Oberon journal,  and got my original Amazon cover (remember when they used to give you one free??) and got it to fit inside the journal.    I think that was my K1...  Whatever works - love my Oberons.


----------



## patrickb

The bungee certainly 'works' but particularly compared to the rest of the cover, it's very cheap looking IMO.  I know this site has its share of Oberon nuts so I'll let you guys go on about how amazing those 2 cent bungees are. :\


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Bungee cord--silly? *shrug* It works well, and is easy to replace if something happens to it. I still have my K1 cover and love it...
> 
> Betsy


But your K1 oberon cover uses velcro. . . . .I think he's talking about the 4-corner elastics on the Oberon. As I recall at least 2 (probably 3) corners are fitted leather, but the 4th is a bungie for sure so that it can be stretched to put the device in and out.

And I have to agree that, while it works well, it's not as 'nice' as the rest of the cover. But then, I've not had an Oberon since my K1 either . . .mainly because the high quality and weight of the leather adds to much bulk, for me, to a device that is otherwise slim and svelte.


----------



## bordercollielady

Ann in Arlington said:


> But your K1 oberon cover uses velcro. . . . .I think he's talking about the 4-corner elastics on the Oberon. As I recall at least 2 (probably 3) corners are fitted leather, but the 4th is a bungie for sure so that it can be stretched to put the device in and out.


Mine never had velcro.. I always asked for bungees.. or at least I think I did.. its been awhile..hah!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

bordercollielady said:


> Mine never had velcro.. I always asked for bungees.. or at least I think I did.. its been awhile..hah!


mine too. . . it had leather corners plus 1 bungee. . . . .but many people got the ones that use velcro. . . . .so the only bungee was the closure bungee which is, arguably, less noticeable when in use.


----------



## bordercollielady

Ann in Arlington said:


> mine too. . . it had leather corners plus 1 bungee. . . . .but many people got the ones that use velcro. . . . .so the only bungee was the closure bungee which is, arguably, less noticeable when in use.


That's right.. three leather and one bungee... I didn't want the velcro since I moved my Kindle in and out - between covers too often.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

patrickb said:


> The bungee certainly 'works' but particularly compared to the rest of the cover, it's very cheap looking IMO. I know this site has its share of Oberon nuts so I'll let you guys go on about how amazing those 2 cent bungees are. :\


Aaah, if Patrick's talking about the "corners," I never liked the looks of those either, and never knew there was a bungee involved. The only bungee I knew about was the closure.

Betsy


----------



## Cuechick

This cover looks really nice and I like the color options but says it does not fit the K4 which I just got...
 
http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-Kindle-Paperwhite-Leather-Persimmon/dp/B007R5YG0Q/ref=sr_1_33?s=fiona-hardware&ie=UTF8&qid=1347051234&sr=1-33


----------



## patrickb

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Aaah, if Patrick's talking about the "corners," I never liked the looks of those either, and never knew there was a bungee involved. The only bungee I knew about was the closure.
> 
> Betsy


Yes, I was talking about the corners. M-Edge had a nice piece of leather stitched to elastic in the same place Oberon just had a cheap bungee cord. The cover itself was stunningly gorgeous but the way it was held - the one corner in particular, but even as a whole, all 4 were very poor looking compared to pretty much all competitors.


----------



## gstvsn

Am I the only who's not crazy about the Amazon covers for the new PW?  I love the "form and function" aspects of it, but not the colors.  Where's a nice blue (not navy) or green?  Any guesses as to whether they'll add more colors or another company will come out with a similar "form fitted" cover in better colors?  My PW will be here soon and it will be naked unless I can find simething I like!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

patrickb said:


> Yes, I was talking about the corners. M-Edge had a nice piece of leather stitched to elastic in the same place Oberon just had a cheap bungee cord. The cover itself was stunningly gorgeous but the way it was held - the one corner in particular, but even as a whole, all 4 were very poor looking compared to pretty much all competitors.


See, I don't like any of the covers with corners. I find the corner straps on all of them kind of tacky. (Did I say that out loud, LOL? Sorry, your mileage may vary.) To me, you have this beautiful device and stick it in something that it has to be strapped into, like it's enjoying a little BDSM. 

With the exception of one cover for my Kindle Touch, which I bought from Ann because I had no other cover and wasn't sure I was going to keep the KT (and it leaves when my PW arrives), none of the covers for any of my devices have those kinds of corners. I never bought another Oberon cover after they stopped offering velcro. (Other Oberon products, love Oberon, but not a cover.)

But that's me. I'm delighted with the covers Amazon has been offering...the colors aren't the best, but good enough.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cuechick said:


> This cover looks really nice and I like the color options but says it does not fit the K4 which I just got...
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Amazon-Kindle-Paperwhite-Leather-Persimmon/dp/B007R5YG0Q/ref=sr_1_33?s=fiona-hardware&ie=UTF8&qid=1347051234&sr=1-33


The color selection for the Fires is exactly the same; perhaps they'll come out with those colors for the K4, Lara.

Betsy


----------



## DD

gstvsn said:


> Am I the only who's not crazy about the Amazon covers for the new PW? I love the "form and function" aspects of it, but not the colors. Where's a nice blue (not navy) or green? Any guesses as to whether they'll add more colors or another company will come out with a similar "form fitted" cover in better colors? My PW will be here soon and it will be naked unless I can find simething I like!


I like the magnetic closure and the fact that it automatically wakes up the Kindle. I have the lighted cover for my original Touch and, while there weren't as many color choices, there was a nice purple which I got. There are more color choices with this one but I'm missing a purple color. I ended up with black because this new Paperwhite looks like the bezel is black, not graphite. I notice that whatever color you choose in the cover, a band of that color surrounds the bezel of the Kindle. I felt that anything but black would be distracting to me.


----------



## gstvsn

I ended up ordering the black case from Amazon.  It looks really nice and I do like the magnetic closure and that it wakes/sleeps the Kindle.  Maybe I'll put some Vera Bradley tech decals on it ti girly it up a little!  The other thing I had to consider is that my iPad is in a teal suede-like cover and I often carry them together--a Kindle dressed in orange or fuschia would clash horribly


----------



## MagentaSunset

I'm an Oberon fan -- I have 5 covers on various Kindle and Apple products.  But we also have a couple of leather Marware covers and they have held up pretty well.


----------



## Robbiegirl

I just ordered the amazon persimmon cover.
I never had heard of Noreve brand but peeked at those. The colors are beautiful!


----------



## CarolineAM

Quoting Amazon Kindle tech support, most covers that fit the Touch should also fit the Paperwhite given the VERY small difference in size. As for the Oberon question, I'll always be a fan and use them, and but I do agree with some about their colors and designs being limited...


----------



## Pushka

I'm another who doesn't like covers that impede on the bezel. I do like the look of the amazon covers and colours. I love Noreve the best but they are expensive.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> See, I don't like any of the covers with corners. I find the corner straps on all of them kind of tacky. (Did I say that out loud, LOL? Sorry, your mileage may vary.) To me, you have this beautiful device and stick it in something that it has to be strapped into, like it's enjoying a little BDSM.


I hear you and that's why I love my Cyberacoustics cover for my K3 but I already contacted them and they dont think they'll be doing covers for the Paperwhite (at least not at this time).

The corners are fantastic...smoked gray but still opaque shaped silicone that is very secure, looks good, but the K goes in and out easily for reading nekkid.

I'm spoiled now...I dont care so much what they look like but I do want to be able to get the Paperwhite in and out easily because I do like to read it without a cover too.


----------



## LuvHorses

Any covers being made with sleep function built in?  Other than amazon cover of coarse.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LuvHorses said:


> Any covers being made with sleep function built in? Other than amazon cover of coarse.


Quite a few of them... Edit: on second thought, that might be the Fire covers I was looking at. Checking them now at the link below.

Look here. They'll say if they have the wake/sleep function.

Edit: It looks like most of the 3rd party covers are ones that also fit the Touch and the K4, using corners. So no wake feature that I've found, sorry. I was thinking of the Fire covers.

Betsy


----------



## AlexJouJou

So I'm not loving the Amazon Kindle PW cover too much. I like the cover (Persimmon which is really much more red than I expected). Since I have the special offers kindle PW the sleep/wake does not work. It doesn't work well on the Kindle Fire HD either because of that. You still have to swipe. So that feature isn't something I enjoy. 

I do like the form except I am finding it hard to hold the kindle comfortably because it's so small. Maybe I'm just used to the bigger ones? I need it a bit bigger, or the case more substantial. I'm right on the bezel and I have inadvertently touched the screen and made it change pages. It is also not as comfy to hold with the magnet since it doesn't really fold flat. 

It's not terrible...but I LOVED my KK lighted cover so much (I have two KK with the cover!) I was hoping for something as good. I'm also not as fond of the light but that's a different story for elsewhere.

I was looking at a few other covers that look nice. I'm not fond of the corner straps but hey I like BDSM so I guess I can live with it...


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

TMI!

lolololol


----------



## HappyGuy

Betsy, I, too, like the velcro Oberon (I thought I was the last of an almost extinct species). My K3 currently resides in the cover I got for my K1 and has gotten a very nice used look where my fingers rub it while reading. Never did take to the corner straps. 

Having said that,though, I'm thinking that if/when I get the PW I'll be getting an Amazon cover - like the instant on my Fire has. I wish they offered a nice dark green or even better, a dark green with a leather colored spine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

AlexJouJou said:


> Since I have the special offers kindle PW the sleep/wake does not work. It doesn't work well on the Kindle Fire HD either because of that. You still have to swipe. So that feature isn't something I enjoy.


Just to clarify--the sleep/wake DOES work with the cover; if it didn't, you would have to fumble (at least that's what I have to do ) for the nearly-flush power button on the edge of the Kindle and press it. Opening the cover activates a swipe screen instead of the sleep screen. The swipe is much easier and natural. I love it. I made a conscious choice to get the SOs to save the $20; I don't object to Amazon expecting me to see them. 

I do think that, for those people who don't have the wake/sleep covers, pushing the power button should bypass the lock screen; that would then be the same as prior SO Kindles. And I think it should have been entirely possible.

Betsy


----------



## bookmonster

I much prefer the flip style cases over the book style, so I purchased this one for $9.95 from JAVOedge. It's for the Kindle Touch but my PW fits great! Only problem was that one of the magnets that holds the case closed is in the same spot that controls the sleep/wake function so the PW wouldn't work.  So I cut a tiny slit in the inside lower right corner & removed the glued in magnet. Now the case not only still closes correctly the PW auto wake function works when I flip the cover open! 

FYI 6 of the 10 styles are on sale at http://www.javoedge.com/store/amazon-kindle/kindle-touch


----------



## kschles

I have the official Amazon PW cover. For me the jury is still out on that one. Does anyone else find it a little heavy to hold while reading? Maybe it's just me. It's certainly better made than the Amazon Touch cover, but that one was much lighter.

While waiting for an ordered Oberon (just can't seem to help myself), I'm using this Marware cover:

http://www.amazon.com/Marware-Eco-Flip-Genuine-Leather-Paperwhite/dp/B005KDY8AU/ref=sr_1_21?s=fiona-hardware&ie=UTF8&qid=1351083088&sr=1-21

It was originally made for the touch and regular Kindle, but fits the PW perfectly. Yes, it does have "those straps," but is really nice and functional.


----------



## tlshaw

I agree with your assessment of the Amazon PW cover. I have been reading my PW with no cover, and just received the cover yesterday. I tried it last night and found it a little heavy and also awkward. I have an Oberon mini sleeve ordered, so I may go back to using without a cover and put it in the sleeve to carry arounds in my bag.


----------



## Pushka

Having had a kindle 2, 3 and now PPW, I think the kindle and cover is just so lightweight!  Compared with all earlier models, it just feels so light.


----------



## kindlequeen

I got my fuchsia case in the mail today!  It's a little more purple toned than the hot pink k3 cover I have but I like it!  Y'all have had me second guessing my choice (I ordered before the purple came out) but I think I'm going to like it.  I need a good bright color so I can spot it in a bag or my dark lined purses, or even just lying around the house.  

I am still thinking about the purple though and I would have never considered persimmon but all the comments on here are making my already indecisive mind go crazy!

Now to pick a skin....


----------



## gina1230

I wasn't planning on getting a cover for KPW until I found out that MEdge is having a 50 percent off sale this weekend, and I couldn't resist designing my own cover.  I haven't ordered from them before so I don't know what the quality will be, but I can't wait to see what the end results will be.


----------



## brianlg

I have looked at the Oberon cases (it seems a lot of users here love them), but I decided to get a DodoCase. Ordered a week ago, and sadly hasn't shipped yet or I'd post pictures. Curious to see how well the adhesive keeps the PW in place.


----------



## Pushka

brianlg said:


> I have looked at the Oberon cases (it seems a lot of users here love them), but I decided to get a DodoCase. Ordered a week ago, and sadly hasn't shipped yet or I'd post pictures. Curious to see how well the adhesive keeps the PW in place.


If it is the large pad style used by others, it will be fine!


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> See, I don't like any of the covers with corners. I find the corner straps on all of them kind of tacky. (Did I say that out loud, LOL? Sorry, your mileage may vary.) To me, you have this beautiful device and stick it in something that it has to be strapped into, like it's enjoying a little BDSM.
> 
> With the exception of one cover for my Kindle Touch, which I bought from Ann because I had no other cover and wasn't sure I was going to keep the KT (and it leaves when my PW arrives), none of the covers for any of my devices have those kinds of corners. I never bought another Oberon cover after they stopped offering velcro. (Other Oberon products, love Oberon, but not a cover.)
> 
> But that's me. I'm delighted with the covers Amazon has been offering...the colors aren't the best, but good enough.
> 
> Betsy


It's not _just_ you - I never cared for corners either. I loved the Oberons with velcro, besides the "floating" look, the added advantage being they're much easier to re-purpose for future Kindles.  I didn't find the M-Edge corners any more attractive than the bungee - in fact I prefer the simplicity of the bungee to the combo of a bit of elastic w/a bit of leather. But of course that's personal preference. I'm loving the most recent Amazon covers though - nary a corner in sight. ;-)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I never particularly liked corners, but really really don't like Velcro and did not want to stick anything to the Kindle so it would stay in a case. The Oberon I got for my K1 did have corners because of that. . . it was the only thing I didn't really like about the cover. . . . .

I quite liked the hinge system on the K2/K3K covers from amazon. . . and also quite like the fitted covers on the K4/5, Touch, and PW.


----------



## Pushka

Meemo said:


> It's not _just_ you - I never cared for corners either. I loved the Oberons with velcro, besides the "floating" look, the added advantage being they're much easier to re-purpose for future Kindles.  I didn't find the M-Edge corners any more attractive than the bungee - in fact I prefer the simplicity of the bungee to the combo of a bit of elastic w/a bit of leather. But of course that's personal preference. I'm loving the most recent Amazon covers though - nary a corner in sight. ;-)


Or you either meemo (and of course Ms Betsy before you!) I dont buy any cover if it has corners. It's one of the reasons I loved the older versions of the Noreve, I think they were the first covers that did away with the corners and never had velcro, using their rail system.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

Cyberacoustics has/had fantastic corners! Semi-soft smoke-tinted silicone 'moons' that you could even see your skin thru...easy to take out, but nice and secure in the case. 

I emailed them and they dont plan on making a PW case at this time...but I ended up buying  a Fire HD instead and maybe they'll make one for that. They made them for the original Fires.


----------



## MoyJoy

i am soooooo particular about how my devices fit and i was so not into the 'fits kindle, kindle touch, kindle paperwhite...'. I wanted something to exactly fit my paperwhite snug so i went to the place that makes these things happen... ETSY! 

I ordered this one:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/110429960/goldflow-kindle-kindle-touch-and-kindle?ref=correlated_featured

I emailed them before and asked if the Paperwhite was made smaller to fit and not just the touch case and hey said yes! It was custom fit for the Paperwhite. I ALSO asked for a darker wool to be used rather than the light wool and they said SURE! It shipped from Germany and did take a bit long due to hurricane Sandy but I am MORE THAN THRILLED with my case!!! The photos really don't show how gorgeous it really is.

This is their stock photo (sorry for the giant images!!! the links don't have sizes so i don't know how to resize!):


















And this is my custom case:









(I also have this gelaskin)


----------



## MLKatz

Do you know of any retailers that sell either Amazon or off brand covers. I want to get one for my son, but I'd rather take him shopping with me than pick it out for him.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You'll likely find covers at the stores that sell the Kindles -- Best Buy, Staples, etc.


----------



## MLKatz

Ann in Arlington said:


> You'll likely find covers at the stores that sell the Kindles -- Best Buy, Staples, etc.


Thanks. Funny it did not even occur to me to look for a Kindle in a store before. I had no idea you could buy them anywhere but on Amazon.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

MLKatz said:


> Thanks. Funny it did not even occur to me to look for a Kindle in a store before. I had no idea you could buy them anywhere but on Amazon.


LOL

Best Buy, Staples, Fred Meyer for starters.

Target and Walmart had the previously but they recently decided they were a conflict of interest so wont be carrying the most recent (from what I've read).


----------



## drenee

A conflict of interest?  I had not heard this.  How is it a conflict?  
deb


----------



## kschles

http://shop.portenzo.com/hardback-for-kindle-paperwhite/

Got this case recently from Portenzo. It's light, easy to hold, has magnets which 1) keep it closed (you have to choose that option when ordering); and 2) turn the Kindle's screen saver on and off. It has a unique mounting system designed by 3M which uses two sticky strips that hold the Kindle in place. I've put on and removed the Kindle a number of times, and the strips work very well. I've had the case for about a week, so can't speak to the long term durability of this system. I have a Portenzo case for my Ipad which I like very much, so thought I'd give this a try. So far I like it quite a bit.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

kschles said:


> http://shop.portenzo.com/hardback-for-kindle-paperwhite/
> 
> Got this case recently from Portenzo. It's light, easy to hold, has magnets which 1) keep it closed (you have to choose that option when ordering); and 2) turn the Kindle's screen saver on and off. It has a unique mounting system designed by 3M which uses two sticky strips that hold the Kindle in place. I've put on and removed the Kindle a number of times, and the strips work very well. I've had the case for about a week, so can't speak to the long term durability of this system. I have a Portenzo case for my Ipad which I like very much, so thought I'd give this a try. So far I like it quite a bit.


This sounds very interesting. I am thinking of a sleeve for my PW but I am very curious about this mounting system. The price isnt bad but it's more than most sleeves.

This is a definite possibility tho...please let us know what you think after you've had it for awhile.

Edit: and love the customizability!


----------



## crebel

Has anyone heard anything about this case?



I just ordered one to go with the Paperwhite we are giving our son for Christmas. They came up on the linkmaker as $19.99, but if you click thru, they appear to be on sale for $7.99!!

It is also a "smart" case with the magnetic closure and the reviews compare it very favorably to the official Amazon cover that is so much more expensive.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

crebel said:


> Has anyone heard anything about this case?
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered one to go with the Paperwhite we are giving our son for Christmas. They came up on the linkmaker as $19.99, but if you click thru, they appear to be on sale for $7.99!!
> 
> It is also a "smart" case with the magnetic closure and the reviews compare it very favorably to the official Amazon cover that is so much more expensive.


I got one in blue for the lower price. You really cant go wrong for that price but there is one issue with the PW....it doesnt fit perfectly centered. You can adjust it somewhat but on mine, the bezel is almost competely covered on one side while almost completely exposed on the other. You can center it but it seems to just go back again.


----------



## crebel

Lursa (aka 9MMare) said:


> I got one in blue for the lower price. You really cant go wrong for that price but there is one issue with the PW....it doesnt fit perfectly centered. You can adjust it somewhat but on mine, the bezel is almost competely covered on one side while almost completely exposed on the other. You can center it but it seems to just go back again.


Good to know. Do you think it is because it is loose back to front in order to slide it in easily? If that is the problem, I have some inserts from a couple of Oberon covers I could cut down to fit behind the PW when it is in place. A small piece of light velcro might work, too. I'll play with it when it arrives if it isn't a tight enough fit to stay centered.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

crebel said:


> Good to know. Do you think it is because it is loose back to front in order to slide it in easily? If that is the problem, I have some inserts from a couple of Oberon covers I could cut down to fit behind the PW when it is in place. A small piece of light velcro might work, too. I'll play with it when it arrives if it isn't a tight enough fit to stay centered.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


A tighter fit most likely would help. It is easy to get in and out of the case, which I like, because I like to read it without a case when it doesnt need protection.


----------



## Dragle

crebel said:


> Has anyone heard anything about this case?
> 
> 
> 
> I just ordered one to go with the Paperwhite we are giving our son for Christmas. They came up on the linkmaker as $19.99, but if you click thru, they appear to be on sale for $7.99!!
> 
> It is also a "smart" case with the magnetic closure and the reviews compare it very favorably to the official Amazon cover that is so much more expensive.


That case looks good. I ordered one, but it was $9.99 and they are out of stock until Dec. 14th so it'll be a while before I get it. That's OK because I don't want to pay $30 or more for a case.


----------

